# Honey B healthy???



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know if it would make your honey/wax taste funny but I strongly believe it helped my bees stay healthy. I did not do any kind of treatment with them last year except for adding some HoneyBeeHealthy in their sugar syrup. I intend to use it again if I ever need to feed them this year.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bubbles said:


> I don't know if it would make your honey/wax taste funny but I strongly believe it helped my bees stay healthy. I did not do any kind of treatment with them last year except for adding some HoneyBeeHealthy in their sugar syrup. I intend to use it again if I ever need to feed them this year.


Check the ingredients closely on the HBH. I have been told it has some ingredients that are not good for bees. I don't have it in front of me so I don't know what they are. Google for a recipe for your own HBH, better for your bees & a lot cheaper.


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, used hbh last fall when for fall feedings. the bees did seem to take the feed better. That being said, there are some people that say the natural oils throw off the balance of the hive. (check bushes bees he is a fully natural beekeeper and very well versed)


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

HBH incites robbing if open fed or a feeder leaks.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My 5 gal buckets sure hold the smell of HBH for a long time. If the bees store some of it in the wax cells, I think the smell could stay with that wax for some time.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm very confused about what you're trying to accomplish by pouring honey over the wax cells drawn out by the topbar hive. If trying to get cut comb honey it would be best to let the bees make the honey than cap the cells for you. They do all the work.


----------



## NC Queen Bee (Jun 15, 2012)

I will use the drawn,filled and capped wax from the TBH but will not try to extract any of it... I will use the honey extracted from my Lang hives to fill the jars..


----------



## NC Queen Bee (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to tell you, I will not be using the HBH..I do not like the smell at all. It's all I have smelt for the past two days.. I mixed up some regular sugar water and feel much better about it. Thank you all for you responses.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It sounds as though you are talking about putting comb honey from the TBH in a jar, then filling the remaining space in the jar with extracted honey from the Lang hives.

If that's what you meant, if you are feeding syrup at the same time the bees are storing honey you intend to harvest, then what you harvest may not be "honey", but more precisely "condensed syrup".


----------



## NC Queen Bee (Jun 15, 2012)

They will need sugar water to get them going.. Not enough blooming to have them build wax and this is brand new equipment and the bees will go in tomorrow. Thank you all for your response.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

You could use the hbh in your topbar hive wifhout any danger of contaminating your comb honey - if you want to. Just stop using it when they transition from brood comb to honey. You can't make comb honey if it has ever been used for brood anyway. 

You don't really have to google for any recipes - the three ingredients are on the label.


----------

